# Hardbodies With A Hinge



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

got given one with a hinge in the middle

hingey thing like in these pics.

any point or a gimmick??


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Pete,
Supposedly to look more like a real fish. I just got some to try (ABT Lures), but was too busy staying upright to try yesterday. Will post comparisons.
Cheers 
Trevor


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Had some hinged bellbrooks years ago - they worked a treat on local cod.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Been looking @ Sebile lures, they do a hinged plastic as well as a range of hardbodies. 
Was watching them at the fishing show, nice looking action


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I've got a sinking bibless one from Evergreen Combat Lures called an ES-Flat. 14.5cm long and 55 grams.
It's the best snapper HB I've ever used but they're so damn bloody expensive.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Rapala have had hinged versions for years. Leigh on Adventure Bound was using one on trout last week and seemed to like it. The show is sponsored by them though.


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Got some 60mm jointed lures from eBay, baddest in the creeks love them, also trilled up a few flatties and bream on them


----------



## dynaflow (Sep 19, 2007)

They're called articulated lures and they've been out since the sixties ;-) 
Cheers
Peter


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

An articulate lure, that would be interesting, mine are usually the quiet type. :lol:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Nuyk nuyk!


----------

